# Tursuhj Malauv :: Part Three: Into the Depths of the Forest



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Part Three of the Tursuhj Malauv series. Hope you enjoy :].

Malauv's teeth crunched together as the gunship made the hectic landing. Several places on the holding deck ignited into flames during the course of the crash landing, several small explosions rocking the ship. A tree had smashed through the left side of the deck, jutting out of the floor at some odd angle.

Getir crawled out from the half-crushed pilot deck, one of his legs bleeding profusely. He snatched a first aid kit from a locker and began tending to his wounds while Tursuhj searched the ship for any survivors. When he found none, he returned to Pujiscious, who had tended to his wounds.

"Alright, Malauv. It's getting early, so let's start buildin' a shelter that we can sleep in so we are ready for the night. The leopards in this jungle are notorious for attacking when it's dark" said Getir.

"What are you going to do?" inquired Tursuhj.

"I'm gonna try and find a way to get out of this damned mess. I was briefed before I took on this mission; I'm aware you are a semi-potent psyker"

"This is true" said Malauv, wondering how such information had been leaked.

"Use it to build the shelter, for we have better things to do during the day than standing around here"

"Fine.. See you in a few hours," said Malauv, as he began to focus his psychic energies onto the trees, bending and moving them into what started to look like a shelter. He walked around the outside, spreading thorn bushes to keep predators away, leaving a flap of leaves as an entrance.

When Getir returned, he applauded Tursuhj's labors, and after the psyker had rested from his exertion, they had gone off together in search of food. It was daytime now, but all was gloomy in the forest for the thick canopy kept out most of the sunlight. Strange creatures loomed in the darkness, the leopards asleep in the treetops.

They found a pack of wild hogs, and slew them. Malauv put the corpses into a bag and slung it over his shoulder, and followed Getir deeper into the woods.

After many hours, they came across a green-furred leopard that had come to the forest floor. It looked sleepily at them, bared its huge fangs, and laid down right where they had to walk to get out of the clearing.

"No sudden moves. Have your pistol aimed at it. Follow my lead," said Getir, who started to inch to the side where the beast's head was.

It stirred, backing up a little bit from the two men. Then it lowered its head, as if in submission, then it suddenly leapt up into the trees.

"Phew. That was a close one eh Malauv?" said Getir, breathing heavily,"We'd better get a move on, then"

"Yeah.. Let's do that. I don't want that thing sneaking up on us."

"Wouldn't want that, now would we.. Those things are fast as lightning. Keep on your toes."

"You know, Geti--" Malauv was cut off as something very large and green barreled into him. Tursuhj assumed it was a leopard, trying to push the mass off of him, but he realized to his horror it wasn't a leopard at all.

The Ork picked up Malauv by his neck, pushing him into the tree. Pujiscious recovered from his startlement and splattered the Ork's brains all over Tursuhj.

Tursuhj fell to the floor gasping for air and rubbing his neck where the Ork's giant and gnarled hands had squeezed the breath out of him. He jumped back to his feet as two more Orks leaped into the clearing, roaring and shouting at the humans.

"You get the right I'll get the left," bellowed Getir, who charged forward and rolled under the giant's legs, bringing his knife through its spine. He ran to safety as the Ork spasmed and kicked as he lost control of his body.

Tursuhj slid backwards across the forest floor, barely dodging a heavy obsidian cleaver, and shot off one of the Ork's hands. He rolled again, a huge fist pounding into the ground where he was seconds ago. He sighed relief as Pujiscious lunged onto the Orks back and carved through its neck with his combat knife.

"How the fug did Orks get onto this blasted planet?!" exclaimed Getir, pounding his good hand into a tree.

"I dunno, man, but all I know is that we gotta get out of this damn forest before we are eaten alive or worse."

"Well if we keep walking west we will get to the city. Maybe if we get there before people start asking questions about Otun we can take the first damn shuttle off this rock."

"Sounds like a plan, Getir. Let's head west after we get back to camp and eat n sleep. We'll start walking in the morning," said Malauv, trudging through the mud and dirt back towards their shelter.

The meat was chewy and unflavored, but it filled their stomachs and that was what they needed. After they had gulped down as much of the bland meat they could stuff inside themselves, they went inside the shelter.

The beds were mats made out of bark and straw, but they were comfortable enough.

"You think we'll make it out of this alive, Getir?"

"No. I KNOW we will make is out alive. As long as we stay alert and vigilant, we can pull through this."

"I know.. I just want to see my team again. I haven't gone this long without contact with them for as long as I can remember," said Malauv, thinking about Jenesini and his other friends.

"Malauv. You have to forget the past. We need to make a new start on another planet.. You are dead here, now. They won't even find the crashed ship, so they will either assume us all dead, or think that we hijacked the ship and have lookouts for it. Either way, there is nothing left for you on Tchul, the bastard planet that it is," said Getir as he drifted off to sleep.

"G'night, Get," said Malauv, who went off into his nightmares and dreams alongside Pujiscious.

"Get up!" shouted Getir, waking Malauv, who jumped out of his bed las pistol in hand,"What?! What's happening?" he yelled.

"Nothing yah buffoon, I was just getting you up.

"Fug, Get. Don't yell at me next time. I damn well almost shot your face off."

"Yeah yeah.. Whatever. Let's start walking." And so began their journey towards the city to the west. It began raining after two hours of hiking, which made it ever yet more uncomfortable for the two travelers.

As they made their way towards the huge gray walls, Malauv wondered if he would ever see Jenesini again.

I hoped you like Part Three. Part Four shall be out soon.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

okay...... quote: "It's getting early, so let's start buildin' a shelter that we can sleep in so we are ready for the night". Damn, it's getting early way to quickly!!!!!

sorry, i had to have a bit of a payout there. really good read


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Lupercal101 said:


> okay...... quote: "It's getting early, so let's start buildin' a shelter that we can sleep in so we are ready for the night". Damn, it's getting early way to quickly!!!!!
> 
> sorry, i had to have a bit of a payout there. really good read


Haha.. I hope you like Part 4, 4 it will be out soon .


----------

